# A mount my friend did for me.



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

My buddy does taxi as a hobby. This is the only buck I've ever killed and wondered what you guys thought of his work.


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well its hard to tell due to photo qualilty, but the eyes need help bad . The eyelashes are ponting straight up in the air


----------



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

That must be an artifact from my crappy camera on my phone. They actually don't, they are almost straight out to the side with a little bit of curl at the tips.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice mount. Great buck


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

From your pictures, the mount looks really clean. The eyes seem to be off if looking at your mount from the front. Your friend needs some good eye reference pictures, and Im sure that will help in that area. I wish I had sme pictures of my work when I started to mount things,( thats been 20 yrs, and Id sooner forget some of those mounts than remember them ) Im sure they would scare me a little.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I think they look good bud


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

No disrepect to you. You asked what we thought and the bottom right photo it just lookes like the eyelashes are kinda up . Not saying that its a bad mount
It does look clean. Everyone has a diffrent way of doing their eyes and finishing work


----------



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

lightning6051 said:


> No disrepect to you. You asked what we thought and the bottom right photo it just lookes like the eyelashes are kinda up . Not saying that its a bad mount
> It does look clean. Everyone has a diffrent way of doing their eyes and finishing work


No offense taken. Just giving more info because obviously my camera sucks. lol And I also noticed that the eyes looked crooked from the front in the picture but for the life of me, I don't see the same problem when I actually look at the mount. lol


----------



## childers (Dec 13, 2006)

looks good to me


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

nice job for someone who does it for a hobby...he has the basics down, just need some minor adjustments


----------



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. Mine was probably one of the first ten he did. It's been a few years. I figured there were probably going to be some things that experienced taxidermists would pick out. And I'm fine with that. He did his absolute best and I'm happy with the results. I'm sure his newer stuff is much better as he isn't content with good enough.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Antlers are tipped back a bit, eye shape is off, ear edge isn't crisp and the back side of the ear is pulled over the edge of the ear liner to the front (the brown hair around the edge shouldn't be on the front facing side of the ear). It's ok work for a hobbiest.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

jogr said:


> Antlers are tipped back a bit, eye shape is off, ear edge isn't crisp and the back side of the ear is pulled over the edge of the ear liner to the front (the brown hair around the edge shouldn't be on the front facing side of the ear). It's ok work for a hobbiest.


x2.kinda like the eyes are shaped backwards.. back of eye needs to be pulled down. eyes can make a mount


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

not bad


----------

